# Multiple SSID on the same wlan interface?



## Peter2121 (Jan 16, 2022)

Hi!

Analyzing the code of ifconfig, I see that this tool considers multiple SSID present on the same wlan interface at the same time:
https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-...ba021cfd7c3/sbin/ifconfig/ifieee80211.c#L4888

Could someone explain how is it possible and how can I configure my card like this?


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 16, 2022)

Some of this depends on the wireless card used.
Atheros cards allow you to make virtual interfaces, 4 to 8 depending on wireless card used.


			Kamil Choudhury - Multiple SSIDs Using Hostapd and FreeBSD


----------



## D-FENS (Jan 16, 2022)

Apparently, this thread deals with the same question.


----------



## Peter2121 (Jan 26, 2022)

As I understand, the approach of using hostapd permits to create multiple logical interfaces on one physical interface. For ifconfig we would use logical interfaces. So, the fact that two different logical interfaces use two different SSIDs is out of ifconfig vision.


----------



## zirias@ (Jan 26, 2022)

It _would_ make sense to map different SSIDs to different VLANs, at least that's what enterprise-grade APs typically offer.

I never used hostapd though, so no idea whether this works or how to configure it...


----------



## Andriy (Jan 27, 2022)

You don't have to use hostapd.
You just create -- with ifconfig -- multiple wlan interfaces from the same hardware device.
Then you can do whatever you want and whatever the hardware supports with those.


----------



## D-FENS (Jan 28, 2022)

Andriy said:


> You don't have to use hostapd.
> You just create -- with ifconfig -- multiple wlan interfaces from the same hardware device.
> Then you can do whatever you want and whatever the hardware supports with those.


Exactly. Also, VLAN would not be needed (because they do not share the same LAN segment, right?)


----------

